# How do crickets mate?



## Kathy (Aug 26, 2011)

I've actually been trying to find this on the Internet and it will say how they lay eggs, etc.....but how do they ACTUALLY mate?  I'm watching this male and female cricket sitting on a branch in my T enclosure and he is quietly making the chirping noise and they are nose to nose.  It just got me thinking, HOW, exactly...do they mate?


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 26, 2011)

The male sticks his thing in her thing and injects his things.


----------



## Silberrücken (Aug 27, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> The male sticks his thing in her thing and injects his things.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:  hahahahaaaaa!!!!!  :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## synyster (Aug 27, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> The male sticks his thing in her thing and injects his things.


Epic! I lol'd:biggrin:


----------



## Kathy (Aug 27, 2011)

So apparently you people ^^^^ don't know either......Good trivia question.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what else you're looking for...
Male's sex organ deposits sperm through female's sex organ.  Both sex organs are located in their abdomen.


----------



## Bigboy (Aug 27, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> The male sticks his thing in her thing and injects his things.


So yea, that's about all there is to it.  If you're looking for a specific mechanism you really have to narrow down the kind of answer you want.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually I just found what I was looking for...yeah I was looking for more detailed/scientific information but I finally found it.  Thanks.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 27, 2011)

Got a link?


----------



## Kathy (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/06/cricket-sex-tape/


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 27, 2011)

Um...

All I saw from that site was basically what I said.  You know that in most land animal species, the male mounts the female, right?

I saw nothing scientific or technical that described the mating process...just a video of the male mounting the female.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 27, 2011)

I had other sites I was reading, I just posted that link for you because I thought it was interesting that people actually have a job numbering and tagging crickets in the wild and watching them.  Insects breed lots of different ways, it's just not really something I ever thought about before with crickets or mosquitoes or dragonflies or other little things and how they carry on their species.  Nature is pretty fascinating.


----------

